# My homemade compound bow



## dmason390

NICE!!!! Just curious is archery hunting popular in Brazil (just asking givenwhat you said about taxes and cost) what is poundag of the draw and speed? You may not have those answers but I would be interesed in knowing. Great looking bow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Impressive.


----------



## fabiomic

dmason390 said:


> NICE!!!! Just curious is archery hunting popular in Brazil (just asking givenwhat you said about taxes and cost) what is poundag of the draw and speed? You may not have those answers but I would be interesed in knowing. Great looking bow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Impressive.


Hello dmason390, thanks for the comment ...
Archery is not very popular in Brazil, we have a forum that brings together about 8,000 archers, maybe that's the number of practitioners across the country, because the values ​​are too high to have a good equipment, a bow of $ 1,000, 00 in the USA costs U.S. $ 2,000.00 in Brazil, including government fees and profit of the seller ...
My homemade compound bow will approximate 50 ~ 55 lbs, ATA 31 ``, 50% let-off, 7 `` Brace height, weight 5lbs ...
Sorry for the english ....


----------



## Luke M

That is awsome, I like the design of it expecially the wood! I have been cerious if it was possible to build a bow from scratch and this just proves the concept!


----------



## redoaks

Great work and design work Fabio. Sorry to hear about the cost for you just to get commercially built archery equipment, I would have probably gone the same route you did and make whatever I could to be able to shoot, if I couldnt get archery equipment. I wish you the best of luck and again, fantastic workmanship and design. I envy your creative ability in the bow you have created.


----------



## jrdrees

Sweet idea!


----------



## FireFighter431

does the taxes and double price apply to ordering a bow online from the states? Just curious. great build btw!


----------



## Doc

Looks good, but do you think the wooden riser will hold up? I'd be concerned about the grip throat area, especially if you have any torque in the system.


----------



## z7MagnumFreak

Amazing job! I am very impressed with your motivation! How did you figure out the correct weight load for your bow draw weight?


----------



## randallss7

I like it!


----------



## z7MagnumFreak

keep us posted with your project!

What material did you make the limbs out of?


----------



## 1ragingbull

Wow look out Mathews there's a new bow in the works looks good


----------



## gridman

fabiomic said:


> Good morning everyone, I´d like to share my homemade compound bow, I live in Brazil and here a good archery equipment has a very high cost due to federal taxes, the price doubles!! That's what motivated me to build my own equipment ... not quite ready, the strings are provisional and need to finish, which will end soon ...
> Thank you all ...


tremendous job........looks great


----------



## sgtdww504

That is so cool great job


----------



## fatsbucknut

Impressive!


----------



## B.Hunter

I must say, that bow looks "Friggin' Sweet" ! I think you did an excellent job on it. Thanks for posting it and welcome to AT.


----------



## fabiomic

z7MagnumFreak said:


> Amazing job! I am very impressed with your motivation! How did you figure out the correct weight load for your bow draw weight?


Thanks, the weight was measured by this balance (hand balance):


----------



## fabiomic

It was one of my fears, but I was tested and supported very well...


----------



## fabiomic

Doc said:


> Looks good, but do you think the wooden riser will hold up? I'd be concerned about the grip throat area, especially if you have any torque in the system.


It was one of my fears, but I was tested and supported very well...


----------



## Doc

Looks like a standard 2 cam design. How is the draw length adjusted or set? I thought there were string stops on the cams, but in the picture where you are drawn, I don't see what stops the rotation. Is this a no draw length/no let-off design?
What about the cables, are you going to install a cable slide and guide rod?
*It makes me cringe seeing you draw that bow with no arrow*


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu

Sweet looking bow. Nice build fabio.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Thumbs up on that!!!




Hutch


----------



## bugs825

Awesome! 

Nathan


----------



## z7master167

Doc said:


> Looks like a standard 2 cam design. How is the draw length adjusted or set? I thought there were string stops on the cams, but in the picture where you are drawn, I don't see what stops the rotation. Is this a no draw length/no let-off design?
> What about the cables, are you going to install a cable slide and guide rod?
> *It makes me cringe seeing you draw that bow with no arrow*


It looks like the draw stop is on the other side of the bow from where he drawing it back notice both sides of the bow in the different pics


----------



## oldschoolcj5

very nice work!


----------



## NY911

I want one.


----------



## Doc

z7master167 said:


> It looks like the draw stop is on the other side of the bow from where he drawing it back notice both sides of the bow in the different pics


Yep, I see them. There is only one hole for it right? I would think a groove might be better so you can sync them up or adjust them. As it is, it looks like the draw is a about 1.5 inches too long.


----------



## loworange88

Wow, very impressive. I think you have a great start on a good shooter. Once you get it finished up and shooting, please post more pics.


----------



## Hammer0419

That is very cool!!!!


----------



## Scoutll

Very nice.


----------



## jrdrees

Doc said:


> Yep, I see them. There is only one hole for it right? I would think a groove might be better so you can sync them up or adjust them. As it is, it looks like the draw is a about 1.5 inches too long.


....or maybe 3"...


----------



## 3Dmaniac

that's cool....like the cams....


----------



## mathews1

Thats Awesome great job


----------



## aread

Good job! 

Can you tell us about your limbs? They appear to be metal, but that might be just the angle of the photo.

What wood species are you using for the riser?

Allen


----------



## BOW BUM

Now your on to something. You can build and sell them in Brazil... Great job!


----------



## fabiomic

aread said:


> Good job!
> 
> Can you tell us about your limbs? They appear to be metal, but that might be just the angle of the photo.
> 
> What wood species are you using for the riser?
> 
> Allen


Hello Allen, the limbs are carbon steel and the riser a wood called ``angelin aço`` in Brazil, don´t know if you have it in USA....


----------



## orarcher

Pretty darn cool !!


----------



## Don Schultz

fabiomic said:


> Hello dmason390, thanks for the comment ...Sorry for the english ....


Your English and especially spelling are better than about 1/2 of the guys on this board.

Quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Stik-an-String

Wow, that is sweet. Very cool and nice work man. Can't wait to see the groups ya shoot with it. Keep up the good work


----------



## fabiomic

Some updates..., roller guard, the limb pockets were improved and the rest (rest not concluded)....


----------



## 724wd

I admire your workmanship and creativity!


----------



## z7MagnumFreak

Impressive!


----------



## mossihornslayer

some bow company should snatch u up.


----------



## asa_low12

That is truly amazing if you built that thing from scratch and it shoots hard!


----------



## YankeeRebel

Wow great job! :thumb:


----------



## nwpathfinder

Awesome creattivity and engineering. I have great respect for people who come up with their own solutions to problems and make something amazing happen. Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## fabiomic

asa_low12 said:


> That is truly amazing if you built that thing from scratch and it shoots hard!


yes, I built that thing from scratch, a hard work... but it does not shoot yet, I have to finish it....


----------



## nflook765

Love it!! Great work for building everything. Love the idea of the roller guard. Very simple yet effective. Looks like a string stop is in the works as well. Only advice I see and was wondering about from the first pics.....it looks like you will have fletching clearance issues at least with the current position of your rest. Nice rest though considering it looks homemade as well.


----------



## MsNipeR

Im really impressed! Nice bow!


----------



## mudfish

That is awsome great job!! I like how 12 post down from the start of this thread a hoyt guy has to say some bs comment about a mathews how childish can you be!


----------



## johnstde

Looks heavy, but Very, very cool. Can't tell from design if you plan to add sights and rest . Post more pics when you get some arrows a target. What will you do for arrows?


----------



## Kosmo1111

First animal you get with it, will taste that much better. Very impressive.


----------



## [email protected]

Pretty cool!


----------



## HOYTINIT

Maybe fiberglass over the wood....


----------



## Carny

That is impressive. And please don't apologize for your English. It seems like 75% of Americans can't spell or put a sentence together. 

What are you using for your string? It looks like a piece of rope or something. Is that just a mock up or do you plan on using it with that?


----------



## fabiomic

johnstde said:


> Looks heavy, but Very, very cool. Can't tell from design if you plan to add sights and rest . Post more pics when you get some arrows a target. What will you do for arrows?


I intend to use fiberglass arrows, What do you think?


----------



## fabiomic

Carny said:


> That is impressive. And please don't apologize for your English. It seems like 75% of Americans can't spell or put a sentence together.
> 
> What are you using for your string? It looks like a piece of rope or something. Is that just a mock up or do you plan on using it with that?


The string is only temporary for testing, I will use multifilamento thread to do the string and cable´s when the bow is ready to shot...


----------



## pacnate

Looks good. I think the fiberglass arrows should work ok, but I'm no expert either. Impressive creativity you have. Have a blessed day and fun shooting that thing!


----------



## kdog23

great work! you have taken on a big project!


----------



## mursedan111

That is the best DIY project ever posted


----------



## ericjames

This is great.. I cant wait until I see a kill pic. posted with it.


----------



## PEGE

Great work.
The time and thought process put into this are incredible.


----------



## bfoot

Have you considered buying a used bow on AT? You could get a quality used bow for $350 - $400. I love Elite bows and they have a lifetime transferable warranty. So any of their used bows have a new bow warranty even if 10 previous owners, and they honor this without question. I have 18 so speak from experience,

Also, could you get around the taxes by buying the riser, limbs, cams, and strings separately and put them together there? That is, buy a bow and have the owner take it apart and ship parts separately. I for one, would be willing to do this for you.


----------



## fabiomic

bfoot said:


> Have you considered buying a used bow on AT? You could get a quality used bow for $350 - $400. I love Elite bows and they have a lifetime transferable warranty. So any of their used bows have a new bow warranty even if 10 previous owners, and they honor this without question. I have 18 so speak from experience,
> 
> Also, could you get around the taxes by buying the riser, limbs, cams, and strings separately and put them together there? That is, buy a bow and have the owner take it apart and ship parts separately. I for one, would be willing to do this for you.


From what I know buy used products is illegal in Brazil, but I also know that many do it here, I'll check in Brazilian alfandega about it and examine your proposal and I´ll report you...
Thank you Bob!!


----------



## BoHunter0210

Very cool! Great DIY post.


----------



## Jessee315

You have some Pretty good Enginering Skills to put that bad boy together Big Props!


----------



## crankn101

AMAZING! Great job and something to be proud of when finished.


----------



## old44

Great engineering, and using tour head to come up with a great looking bow. Keep us posted on your progress with it.


----------



## fishuntbike

Cool...admiring your work.,.....keep it coming


----------



## fabiomic

Thank you all for the recognition and receptivity, I believe that good friends I´ll do here in the AT .... I'm posting some more pictures of the project that are also in the Brazilian forum archery!


----------



## rhythmz

Just an idea but can you have a bow sent to you in parts so you can assemble on your own and get around the high price? I mean you could probably buy a nice bow on here for $400 and spend $200 in total shipping and come out ahead of others who would buy the whole bow locally...


----------



## fabiomic

rhythmz said:


> Just an idea but can you have a bow sent to you in parts so you can assemble on your own and get around the high price? I mean you could probably buy a nice bow on here for $400 and spend $200 in total shipping and come out ahead of others who would buy the whole bow locally...


Yes, it's an idea being considered, some people here in AT have told me about it, I think that might be a good alternative ...


----------



## spflugradt

This is amazing Fabio, I really want to see the nubers this thing puts up when it is finished if that is a possibility for you. Fantastic workmanship and way to be persistant.

Steve


----------



## Thansen

I think this is a great post and I would like to see everything complete. Great work so far very nice!!


----------



## casey

Wow man looks great!


----------



## BlueDevil

What can you hunt in Brazil? What kind of fees do you have to pay to hunt'if you can?


----------



## Krypt Keeper

Pretty amazing DIY project. I can't wait to see it in action. 

Great job so far. 

As mentioned buying bow parts seperate should be pretty easy. A bow in pieces is basically useless and most people wouldn't know what they are looking at. I am sure someone here will be willing to sell you a bow and have it taken down and shipped in seperate pieces.


----------



## fabiomic

BlueDevil said:


> What can you hunt in Brazil? What kind of fees do you have to pay to hunt'if you can?


Unfortunately in Brazil is forbidden to hunt, we target practice and tournaments in 3d.


----------



## fabiomic

Krypt Keeper said:


> Pretty amazing DIY project. I can't wait to see it in action.
> 
> Great job so far.
> 
> As mentioned buying bow parts seperate should be pretty easy. A bow in pieces is basically useless and most people wouldn't know what they are looking at. I am sure someone here will be willing to sell you a bow and have it taken down and shipped in seperate pieces.


By the way, can I mount a Hoyt Carbon Element if it comes disassembled?
What kind of bow press I'll need?


----------



## Krypt Keeper

I don't know about the type of press for a carbon element, but if you get the riser, limbs, bolts, strings, cams, all packaged and shipped seperately I don't see how anyone can classifier it as a bow. All are useless without being put together.


----------



## kansasboi

Wow that thing is amazing! Great craftsmanship!


----------



## b0w_bender

Now that's DIYing it! well done.


----------



## snowhill

What if you buy a bow from say me in the US.and have it shipped to you do the tax it on the way in the country.


----------



## Gabriel66

My most sincere congratulations your work is very nice
Hail from Argentina
Gabriel

Meu mais sincero parabéns o seu trabalho é muito bom
Ave da Argentina
Gabriel


----------



## FirstFreedom

Very very nice and interesting; great job!


----------



## huntfish25

that is great job i wish i could do something that good. yes we in the USA have no ideal how others live in there country we are bless here. with all that hard work you did it will be more rewarding when you kill your first animal. 

question what do you hunter?

why ant a bow company ant offer this guy a JOB?

this person is making a bow from stuff he finding around where he lives and building a bow. can you imaging what he will do with all the equipment and supplies at his figure tips. he may build the next single cam bow. 

if i was you i will not care if they give you a bow now used your bow


----------



## little buddy

Hats off to you! Very nice indeed.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot

One word. AMAZING!


----------



## uabdave

Forbidden to hunt! Well I guess, I'll never be moving to Brazil. That's gotta suck major ones. But I love the project. I make homemade recurves myself, and that is just cool as crap. I'd love to see some performance numbers some time.

Dave


----------



## slowen

Your ingenuity just earned you a free hunt on my ranch! Next time you are in california pm me and we will test that bow out! Great job!


----------



## Colorado-Bill

very cool! I'm jealous!


----------



## fabiomic

Gabriel66 said:


> My most sincere congratulations your work is very nice
> Hail from Argentina
> Gabriel
> 
> Meu mais sincero parabéns o seu trabalho é muito bom
> Ave da Argentina
> Gabriel


Obrigado Gabriel....


----------



## fabiomic

huntfish25 said:


> that is great job i wish i could do something that good. yes we in the USA have no ideal how others live in there country we are bless here. with all that hard work you did it will be more rewarding when you kill your first animal.
> 
> question what do you hunter?
> 
> why ant a bow company ant offer this guy a JOB?
> 
> this person is making a bow from stuff he finding around where he lives and building a bow. can you imaging what he will do with all the equipment and supplies at his figure tips. he may build the next single cam bow.
> 
> if i was you i will not care if they give you a bow now used your bow


It would be very nice work with archery equipments, but in the moment I´m a military firefighter here in Brazil  it´s a nice job too...

Maybe I could combine the two jobs...!!!


----------



## Fury90flier

fabiomic said:


> Unfortunately in Brazil is forbidden to hunt, we target practice and tournaments in 3d.


No hunting? Hmm...How about go catch a bunch of what ever you want to hunt (use tranquilizer gun). Then you paint targets on them and release back into the area they were caught Then you go hunt/ 3D shoot them. It's not hunting...it's target practice or live 3D


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Live 3D... That could be the next big thing. Excellent work on the bow Fabio.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

Nice work! 

I would love to see a force vs. draw curve for your bow once it is finished. Do you think you could post one here?


----------



## jrdrees

Forbidden to hunt in Brazil? For everyone? Man, I would lose it! Plus they have tons of wildlife...


----------



## fabiomic

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I would love to see a force vs. draw curve for your bow once it is finished. Do you think you could post one here?


Thanks, I´ll try to find ways to do that!!


----------



## PWGUNNY

Very impressive. Nice job.


----------



## fabiomic

jrdrees said:


> Forbidden to hunt in Brazil? For everyone? Man, I would lose it! Plus they have tons of wildlife...


Not so, hunting is prohibited due to the large wild animal trafficking and deforestation exaggerated that kills animals, it is a shame!!
Here impunity reigns, unfortunately ...


----------



## catfishmafia76

That is a great job on building your own bow. That has to be one of the coolest things I have seen here in the DIY section.


----------



## Irish Sitka

It is also forbidden where I come from, but, you know what!!
That aplies to the guys who want to take notice!
Get out there and have a go I say.


----------



## Fortyneck

Very very cool. :thumbs_up


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

Irish Sitka said:


> It is also forbidden where I come from, but, you know what!!
> That aplies to the guys who want to take notice!
> Get out there and have a go I say.


I couldn't just let this comment go by without saying that I don't agree with this statement. This kind of attitude reflects badly on hunters and is not representative of the members of this site. I don't think I've ever seen another post on this site advocating poaching, and I hope this one is the last that I see.


----------



## xbow

I must say.. In a way I am hoping you don't import a bow to Brazil... I would love to see you stay on track and finish your bow. If you buy a bow you may get distracted from progress...lol.. Great job and please feel free to post more details of the build. After you get it all wrapped up perhaps you can build your own mold and pour your next riser ? Again Great job and thanks for sharing...


----------



## deepsprayj

Thats pretty cool there. I can hardly tune my own gear so good for you.

Shoot, work, shoot!


----------



## Buster of Xs

I gotta' say.....GREAT FREAKIN' JOB, man! Awesome. I'm quite impressed. As a chronic tinkerer/builder I say you did a wonderful job. DIY'ing is just oozing from this guy.


----------



## kevoswifey

Incredible!!!


----------



## willyd5

That is crazy awesome!! Nice work!


----------



## BowhunterJT

Nice job.


----------



## FaithfulPatriot

Hunting is legal in the southern state Rio Grande do Sul.


----------



## kyllopardiun

Well as I live close to him, and yet I didn't got any bow from eBay. 

(they say the package is too large to ship) and I was looking for a 60USD bow as i knew the freight will be very expensive.

Perhaps buying a bow from Fabio will solve those problems


----------



## fabiomic

kyllopardiun said:


> Well as I live close to him, and yet I didn't got any bow from eBay.
> 
> (they say the package is too large to ship) and I was looking for a 60USD bow as i knew the freight will be very expensive.
> 
> Perhaps buying a bow from Fabio will solve those problems


Enviei PM.


----------



## Armed_AL

That is awesome man!


----------



## moosehunter09

how does it shoot?


----------



## tndeerslayer55

How much time/money do you have in it?


----------



## fabiomic

moosehunter09 said:


> how does it shoot?


I haven´t shoot yet cause it is not finished.... but soon


----------



## fabiomic

tndeerslayer55 said:


> How much time/money do you have in it?


Around US$ 100,00 because the materials are simple.
Work on it a few days a month due to lack of time but it took me 8 months until now.


----------



## Basajaun

Good work!

For a long time I want to do the same. I live in Argentina and compound bows that arrives here cost twice as much in their home country.
I have a Hoyt and PSE to use for hunting, but I still want to solve the challenge of building my own bow.
I have many questions to ask. For example:
- How is the binding between the different sections of wood? Only adhesive?
- You chose the wood Angelin for some special reason? It has very good mechanical properties, but is heavy.
- Etc. Etc. ....
I'll contact you for personal messages and I put at the disposal all the information I've been collecting until this time.

Greetings from Argentina


----------



## fabiomic

Basajaun said:


> Good work!
> 
> For a long time I want to do the same. I live in Argentina and compound bows that arrives here cost twice as much in their home country.
> I have a Hoyt and PSE to use for hunting, but I still want to solve the challenge of building my own bow.
> I have many questions to ask. For example:
> - How is the binding between the different sections of wood? Only adhesive?
> - You chose the wood Angelin for some special reason? It has very good mechanical properties, but is heavy.
> - Etc. Etc. ....
> I'll contact you for personal messages and I put at the disposal all the information I've been collecting until this time.
> 
> Greetings from Argentina


Basajaun, thanks for the recognition,
The riser is a single block of 40mm in thickness which was done service cutter is a single piece without being glued, is angelin to have good mechanical strength, was not heavy, the cam's were designed for a 29'' according to its diameter.
Several things went wrong in the project and were repeated until an acceptable condition, so that takes time, a lot to think about, design ...
Other pieces were made by observing pictures from the internet of compound bows, I say it is not easy and is a big challenge, now missing bit, string and cables and sighting system, eventually finishing with paint.
Any help you need I am available

Regards

Fabio.


----------



## arnezie

Wow very cool, can you do a YouTube video of you shooting it ?


----------



## Red Cabomba

Sheesh! Everybody singing praises.. and I can't see the pictures..! I have to register at imageshack?


EDIT: Okay.. so I did register.. and finally saw the DIY bow. Now I'm singing praises too! Great job!!!


----------



## Young Guns

Very Cool. What are the limbs made of?


----------



## Tane

Awesome work man


----------



## fabiomic

It is almost ready to shoot...


----------



## fabiomic

The servings look pink in pics, but they are red ok.... :wink:


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak

You Sir are Far more talented then I am..... Good Job.... Now the big question is, How does it shoot, How fast does it shoot, what is the draw cycle like, back wall. Is it available it mossy oak.....


----------



## archerdad

pretty cool!


----------



## buckshot270

thats a nice looking rig cant wait to see it complete


----------



## kyler1945

Wow. I'd probably have lost my job before I could wait 8 months to shoot that thing. Good work... tuned in for shooting results.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

It looks amazing! Can't wait to see the results!

My only caution is PLEASE wear safety glasses when you shoot it, and inspect it regularly. At least until it has proven itself.


----------



## handirifle

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> I couldn't just let this comment go by without saying that I don't agree with this statement. This kind of attitude reflects badly on hunters and is not representative of the members of this site. I don't think I've ever seen another post on this site advocating poaching, and I hope this one is the last that I see.


Well all I can say about your feelings, is I suppose when all the "greenies" here, finally get all hunting banned, we'll see whether or not we want to hunt the "Kings" deer. I have been and still am an ethical hunter, been that way all my life, but am personally getting fed up with all those that regulate from emotion and stupidity, instead of logic and science.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

handirifle said:


> Well all I can say about your feelings, is I suppose when all the "greenies" here, finally get all hunting banned, we'll see whether or not we want to hunt the "Kings" deer. I have been and still am an ethical hunter, been that way all my life, but am personally getting fed up with all those that regulate from emotion and stupidity, instead of logic and science.


I don't want to hijack an awesome thread with this, but it isn't about my feelings. It's common sense. Poaching is only going to give the "greenies" more ammo and get hunting banned sooner. If the public perceives hunters to be lawless, more laws will come. We should be following the regulations, or working through the system to get them changed.


----------



## stonecitysniper

Wow, that is Awesome!!


----------



## creekside1518

Wow, that is Awesome!! :thumbs_up


----------



## handirifle

You missed the point entirely. The hunting was ALREADY banned. Like I said, time will tell.


----------



## Ron Nepini

The old Brownings had a wood riser and held up fine. You did a super nice job on that bow, shows what archers can do when thay have to, again a fine job.


----------



## Scorched

I wish I could do what you have done! That is really, really impressive!


----------



## z7xlw

Man that's an awesome DIY build. Have you had a chance to shoot it yet? I hope it's shooting good for you. Ready for some updates.


HELIM TACTICAL
63lbs 28"DL
Easton FMJ 463gr
Tightspot quiver
SH Hogg Father
QAD HDX
Doinker Tactical
Stan Shootoff
Proline Strings


----------



## mhill

Any numbers yet? how fast is it shooting?


----------



## Venado0

"I live in Brazil and here a good archery equipment has a very high cost due to federal taxes, the price doubles!!"
"a bow of $ 1,000, 00 in the USA costs U.S. $ 2,000.00 in Brazil, including government fees and profit of the seller ..."

When I first read this I immediately thought of our current president. Sorry to make this a political comment but I get a hole in my stomach when I think about these comments our friend from Brazil wrote.

By the way, that is one great DIY compound, you sir have a future in fabrication, great job!


----------



## submarinokotbw

This is Awesome! Great Job! Id love to do something like that someday.


----------



## jason060788

WOW!!!! This by far is the best DIY thread ever!!!!!


----------



## Beaglepower

Awesome build!


----------



## Stick12

that is pretty damn cool


----------



## fabiomic

z7xlw said:


> Man that's an awesome DIY build. Have you had a chance to shoot it yet? I hope it's shooting good for you. Ready for some updates.
> 
> HELIM TACTICAL
> 63lbs 28"DL
> Easton FMJ 463gr
> Tightspot quiver
> SH Hogg Father
> QAD HDX
> Doinker Tactical
> Stan Shootoff
> Proline Strings


Man, the bow is passing for adjust yet, but soon it will able to shoot!


----------



## fabiomic

mhill said:


> Any numbers yet? how fast is it shooting?


What I have until now:
ATA: 30``
Brace height: 7``
Draw weight: 35~50#
Mass weight: 5,5 LBS (not so good)
Speed: ????


----------



## fabiomic

Venado0 said:


> "I live in Brazil and here a good archery equipment has a very high cost due to federal taxes, the price doubles!!"
> "a bow of $ 1,000, 00 in the USA costs U.S. $ 2,000.00 in Brazil, including government fees and profit of the seller ..."
> 
> When I first read this I immediately thought of our current president. Sorry to make this a political comment but I get a hole in my stomach when I think about these comments our friend from Brazil wrote.
> 
> By the way, that is one great DIY compound, you sir have a future in fabrication, great job!


It´s globalization!!! Developed countries like the USA undergo crises but surpass, it has a strong economy and population with good income ...
Developing countries like Brazil is fortunate to have good investors, are not as strong as the U.S. but are also able to overcome a minor crisis, but in this case the population suffers more from a lack of basic resources such as health and sanitation, population is poor here, our minimum salary is set by the government and is around us $ 300.00!!
Here has much Chinese product, while not agreeing with the prices of Chinese products I have to say I admire them, in statistical terms the China´s college enables 10 times more engineers annually than Brazil!!

Thanks for the coment for the bow, in my friends here in brazil I have 2 bows copied almost identic ths bow that I made, I´m thinking to collect royalties on the design and manufactured parts!!!!:smile:


----------



## toto786

That is an amazing piece of work...posting from South Africa and paying third world prices. It wud be kool if somone cud ship over redundant or broken bows for parts to be salvaged. Plse keep us posted...


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

fabiomic said:


> What I have until now:
> ATA: 30``
> Brace height: 7``
> Draw weight: 35~50#
> Mass weight: 5,5 LBS (not so good)
> Speed: ????


Sounds nice! Do you have access to a chronograph? If not, I'm sure someone of your skills could easily make one following these instructions: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1485253


----------



## Wondermutt

Nice job. You sir, have talent


----------



## Venado0

fabiomic said:


> It´s globalization!!! Developed countries like the USA undergo crises but surpass, it has a strong economy and population with good income ...
> Developing countries like Brazil is fortunate to have good investors, are not as strong as the U.S. but are also able to overcome a minor crisis, but in this case the population suffers more from a lack of basic resources such as health and sanitation, population is poor here, our minimum salary is set by the government and is around us $ 300.00!!
> Here has much Chinese product, while not agreeing with the prices of Chinese products I have to say I admire them, in statistical terms the China´s college enables 10 times more engineers annually than Brazil!!
> 
> Thanks for the coment for the bow, in my friends here in brazil I have 2 bows copied almost identic ths bow that I made, I´m thinking to collect royalties on the design and manufactured parts!!!!:smile:


I sure hope your right brother and we can surpass our current economic situation but we have a 16 trillion debt, that's TRILLION and a president who doesn't stop spending, he doesn't seem to care. The money to run the government has to come from somewhere e.g. in the form of taxes. My point was is that we are heading in the same direction as Brazil that is, pretty soon everything here will be taxed federally and our country as we know will be changed forever no longer free we will be oppressed. Man... I will "get off my soap box" now and tell you that I wish you all the best in life and wish you well on your endeavors. You are a talented individual and have a great attitude towards life you will go far my friend.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Looks cool great job


----------



## Scorched

jason060788 said:


> WOW!!!! This by far is the best DIY thread ever!!!!!


From what I have seen in the past (still impressive) I agree!


----------



## Wenty

Wow...great job. Best DIY thread without question! Sweet!!


----------



## sawtoothscream

going to film you shooting it? so cool


----------



## archerm3

Venado0 said:


> I sure hope your right brother and we can surpass our current economic situation but we have a 16 trillion debt, that's TRILLION and a president who doesn't stop spending, he doesn't seem to care. The money to run the government has to come from somewhere e.g. in the form of taxes. My point was is that we are heading in the same direction as Brazil that is, pretty soon everything here will be taxed federally and our country as we know will be changed forever no longer free we will be oppressed. Man... I will "get off my soap box" now and tell you that I wish you all the best in life and wish you well on your endeavors. You are a talented individual and have a great attitude towards life you will go far my friend.


The alternative candidate would have been much worse. Taxes raised on the middle class. Disdain for the middle class. Trust me, Robmee would have been much worse.


----------



## Viking1204

Wow great job, can't wait to see how it shoots!


----------



## Martin_Shooter1

Awesome work! Subscribed...


----------



## booppr

That is awesome!!! I made a bow in my highschool jewelry class that was about 4 inches tall and you could draw and shoot arrows with it as well, the string didn't track as well as t should so it would blow up every now and again but it was a really cool project. I lost it and don't know where it is otherwise I would take pictures of it and post up! Congrats to you and your design on your custom compound! My hats off to you!!!


----------



## jopsa

Amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## Muleyhunter17

Thats awesome!!!! Definatley driven to shoot with a compound bow, Good for you. At 50% let off and 55lbs the wood riser should be fine (as long as its a good piece of hardwood). With 80% let off you would have way to much wieght transfer and the riser wouldn't hold up because of the spiked energy percentages. Thanks for sharing your creation, and sorry to hear about the rules that caused you to build this bow. P.S. Round corners are much stronger than square corners.


----------



## blueflyingarrow

Wow. Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## HCH

Cool!


----------



## Stinger3G

How did the bow turn out? I saw this thread when you first posted and ive been wondering ever since. Please give us an update.


----------



## fallhunter

Very cool


----------



## badguybuster

Necessity really is the mother of invention


----------



## oklahoma archer

AWESOME!!! Looks just like a z7 to me..


----------



## gad

Mr. Fabio, I live in Brazil too, and I have a small home based bow-shop- (man-cave style..!) I have been making string sets for a lot of archers here in Brazil (and have sent to other countries some string sets too). For your efforts and great attitude, I am offering to you a free string set for your home made bow (with a proper material, I do believe dacron would help to preserve the bow and limbs from vibration, since other materials with very low elongation (like 452x) could destroy your amazing job). We need just to meet each other, and you should bring your bow to me to take the measurements needed. Great Job man, just send me a PM and we talk about your new string set.

For others to see, really to get a bow in Brazil (or any other imported item) is a pain in the balls. The federal government taxxes (or should I say federal government robbery) are in 60% (yes ! sixTY percent) in taxxes, over any imported goodies + the shipping service. If you pay say a hundred dollars + forty more bucks for shippment, your taxxes will be 84 bucks. Yes, a TRUE government robbery. You with your new (well...not so new....) socialist president Obama, get ready ! You are on the same road, unfortunally...


----------



## badguybuster

Well said


----------



## cwhandyman

xyzabc


gad said:


> Mr. Fabio, I live in Brazil too, and I have a small home based bow-shop- (man-cave style..!) I have been making string sets for a lot of archers here in Brazil (and have sent to other countries some string sets too). For your efforts and great attitude, I am offering to you a free string set for your home made bow (with a proper material, I do believe dacron would help to preserve the bow and limbs from vibration, since other materials with very low elongation (like 452x) could destroy your amazing job). We need just to meet each other, and you should bring your bow to me to take the measurements needed. Great Job man, just send me a PM and we talk about your new string set.
> 
> if you were to buy from here on the forum how would they know what you pay for it unless you tell them, ive sold golf clubs there and just declared low selling prices for the buyers
> 
> For others to see, really to get a bow in Brazil (or any other imported item) is a pain in the balls. The federal government taxxes (or should I say federal government robbery) are in 60% (yes ! sixTY percent) in taxxes, over any imported goodies + the shipping service. If you pay say a hundred dollars + forty more bucks for shippment, your taxxes will be 84 bucks. Yes, a TRUE government robbery. You with your new (well...not so new....) socialist president Obama, get ready ! You are on the same road, unfortunally...


----------



## cwhandyman

if you were to buy iems from people on this forum how is your government going to know what you paid for them? i have sold golf clubs to people there and just put down low declared value to save them the taxes and never had a problem




gad said:


> Mr. Fabio, I live in Brazil too, and I have a small home based bow-shop- (man-cave style..!) I have been making string sets for a lot of archers here in Brazil (and have sent to other countries some string sets too). For your efforts and great attitude, I am offering to you a free string set for your home made bow (with a proper material, I do believe dacron would help to preserve the bow and limbs from vibration, since other materials with very low elongation (like 452x) could destroy your amazing job). We need just to meet each other, and you should bring your bow to me to take the measurements needed. Great Job man, just send me a PM and we talk about your new string set.
> 
> if you were to buy from here on the forum how would they know what you pay for it unless you tell them, ive sold golf clubs there and just declared low selling prices for the buyers
> 
> For others to see, really to get a bow in Brazil (or any other imported item) is a pain in the balls. The federal government taxxes (or should I say federal government robbery) are in 60% (yes ! sixTY percent) in taxxes, over any imported goodies + the shipping service. If you pay say a hundred dollars + forty more bucks for shippment, your taxxes will be 84 bucks. Yes, a TRUE government robbery. You with your new (well...not so new....) socialist president Obama, get ready ! You are on the same road, unfortunally...


----------



## gad

cwhandyman said:


> if you were to buy iems from people on this forum how is your government going to know what you paid for them? i have sold golf clubs to people there and just put down low declared value to save them the taxes and never had a problem


First, sorry by the bad english. Yes, they search on the internet the price of those items and tax they for the price they found. You have to prove them that you paid the declarated value in this case, otherwise, you pay the robbery-tax or you loose the item to the customs.


----------



## cuf0703

Just seen this post. Good looking bow. Was wondering how it worked out for ya??


----------



## fabiomic

cuf0703 said:


> Just seen this post. Good looking bow. Was wondering how it worked out for ya??


It's a homemade bow and behaves as such, it is a little heavy and 50% let-off does not help much, it's great to start ...


----------



## Triggins

fabiomic said:


> It's a homemade bow and behaves as such, it is a little heavy and 50% let-off does not help much, it's great to start ...


Have you completed the bow? If so, can you post more pics? Interested to see how it turned out.


----------



## lavazhole

archerm3 said:


> The alternative candidate would have been much worse. Taxes raised on the middle class. Disdain for the middle class. Trust me, Robmee would have been much worse.


It would be no different. My taxes went up, there is still didain for anyone not in the 1%.

Barry is just Bush II on steroids, same agenda as Romney. The presidents don't call the shots the shadow gov't does.


----------



## fabiomic

I've got a vídeo from the bow, follow...


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

Looks awesome! You must be very happy with that!


----------



## redyak3

Great job!!!


----------



## GrayTech

very cool bow, just goes to show what can be done with a little imagination and ingenuity. Are the limbs spring steel?


----------



## ThomVis

fabiomic said:


> I've got a vídeo from the bow, follow...


Nice to see it in action! You need to work on your form a little, it it looks like you're having fun shooting that baby!


----------



## JKMotorsports

1st. Awesome Build. I just have begun to start thinking of bow designs because I have a "I built that myself complex" and I have a bunch of hunting/shooting friends.
2nd. I signed up for this site solely on seeing this build thru searching in Google.

Now that the praise is done:
The Limbs. 
You said they are carbon steel? I'm a welder/fabricator and just wondering if it is regular Hot Rolled or Cold Rolled flat bar or is there a different alloy? Seems to be a lot of memory/spring back for regular ol' steel.

If you don't mind sharing what dimensions (width/thickness) are you limbs? From the pics I would put them at 3/16(5mm ish) by 1.5" (40mm ish)?


----------



## billm67

Amazing job! The work and determination really say something about you Fabio. Just goes to show what can be accomplished when you really want to do something (or have to).


----------



## fabiomic

JKMotorsports said:


> 1st. Awesome Build. I just have begun to start thinking of bow designs because I have a "I built that myself complex" and I have a bunch of hunting/shooting friends.
> 2nd. I signed up for this site solely on seeing this build thru searching in Google.
> 
> Now that the praise is done:
> The Limbs.
> You said they are carbon steel? I'm a welder/fabricator and just wondering if it is regular Hot Rolled or Cold Rolled flat bar or is there a different alloy? Seems to be a lot of memory/spring back for regular ol' steel.
> 
> If you don't mind sharing what dimensions (width/thickness) are you limbs? From the pics I would put them at 3/16(5mm ish) by 1.5" (40mm ish)?


The limb are from Vehicle Suspension (VW Beetle old)... thickness 3 mm, width 23 mm, length 320 mm
Thank.


----------



## fabiomic

billm67 said:


> Amazing job! The work and determination really say something about you Fabio. Just goes to show what can be accomplished when you really want to do something (or have to).


thank you very much.


----------



## JKMotorsports

Ahhhh. Truly ingenious! I would have never thought to use old leaf springs! I've got tons of those around.


----------



## Mumbles24

Fabio, amazing work and I'm glad to see your video. Your ingenuity is amazing and to fabricate that because you can't just go out and buy one is truly committed.

Now I'm no expert on shooting that beauty, but it seems your right index finger activates a trigger lever that is facing toward your face. This puts the trigger and trigger finger between your release head and your cheek. I think that this is a bad idea. Again, not an expert, but putting that string directly to your cheek with your trigger facing outward from your face and sliding that index finger onto that trigger in open space instead of against your face is probably a safer method.

I am pleased to have read your post, privileged in fact, that you shared it with us here. Your work is amazing. I do hope you are enjoying shooting that one, but already working on your next bow, at least in your mental design phase!

Ed


----------



## perrys no peep

Nice work Fabio, really enjoy this thread!


----------



## wvdeerhntr

This is really an amazing build. Thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## fabiomic

Mumbles24 said:


> Fabio, amazing work and I'm glad to see your video. Your ingenuity is amazing and to fabricate that because you can't just go out and buy one is truly committed.
> 
> Now I'm no expert on shooting that beauty, but it seems your right index finger activates a trigger lever that is facing toward your face. This puts the trigger and trigger finger between your release head and your cheek. I think that this is a bad idea. Again, not an expert, but putting that string directly to your cheek with your trigger facing outward from your face and sliding that index finger onto that trigger in open space instead of against your face is probably a safer method.
> 
> I am pleased to have read your post, privileged in fact, that you shared it with us here. Your work is amazing. I do hope you are enjoying shooting that one, but already working on your next bow, at least in your mental design phase!
> 
> Ed


Ed, thanks for the orientations, I will follow them...


----------



## 3dgeek

Fabio in 5 years when you have your own bow company please let me know so I can buy one of your bows.


----------



## fabiomic

3dgeek said:


> Fabio in 5 years when you have your own bow company please let me know so I can buy one of your bows.


Man, this could be possible!
I have more videos with better resolution:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thboilXuQcs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ezEit7AyZo


----------



## Irish Sitka

Greaqt to see you fire the bow.


----------



## Fortyneck

Congrats on firing the bow!

Saw the videos. 

Awesome!


----------



## cannonman

I have followed along with this thread for a long time now. I can't say enough about how impressed I am with your completed project. You should be very proud of yourself! Very well done!


----------



## mhill

Congrats on the bow. a lot of progress since the last time i saw this thread... have you gotten any numbers on it yet? its looks pretty quick.


----------



## michaelkronmann

try this next lol it will help ur grouping a lil better http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2017536


----------



## justinhonkytonk

very nice


----------



## Cha-chi

wow impressive. I guess you can't find a bow in the states and have it shipped to you either? Or would shipping be outrageous?


----------



## chenashot

This is awesome!


----------



## ThomVis

Cha-chi said:


> wow impressive. I guess you can't find a bow in the states and have it shipped to you either? Or would shipping be outrageous?


Should read thread.



gad said:


> For others to see, really to get a bow in Brazil (or any other imported item) is a pain in the balls. The federal government taxxes (or should I say federal government robbery) are in 60% (yes ! sixTY percent) in taxxes, over any imported goodies + the shipping service. If you pay say a hundred dollars + forty more bucks for shippment, your taxxes will be 84 bucks. Yes, a TRUE government robbery. You with your new (well...not so new....) socialist president Obama, get ready ! You are on the same road, unfortunally...


----------



## John Doe

Wow! Nice job Fabio!

John


----------



## fabiomic

New project, 
At the moment it is:
ATA: 34 ``
BH: 7 1/2 ``
Weight: 2.8 lbs
Draw weight: 30 lbs

What I want:
ATA: 31 1/2 ``
BH: 6 ``
Weight: 3 lbs
Draw weight: 50 lbs

For me it comes up I'll cut the limbs at the correct size and adjust the cable and string.

The riser is made of wood, fiber glass limbs and limb pockets made of aluminiun.

The cams were sent by friend Tim from Australia that I Knew here at AT, thanks Tim!

































Thanks everyone!


----------



## maverick archer

Hey Man That is one hell of a compound bow you made.
Can you provide a detail description of DIY steps so that we can also give it a try.
Thanks


----------



## bfox

Is there a compound bow maker in Brazil? Would the same taxes apply if the equipment were built in Brazil? Looks to me like you have what it takes to maybe get something started. Everyone round here easily forgets that 40 years ago here in the States a lot of compound bows were still being made from wood, riser and limbs. They weren't nearly as fast but still did the job. Excellent work. Keep it up.


----------



## fabiomic

maverick archer said:


> Hey Man That is one hell of a compound bow you made.
> Can you provide a detail description of DIY steps so that we can also give it a try.
> Thanks


Sorry, I have no depth details, only a few pictures...


----------



## donjuan

Awesome job. Now you got to give it a name.


----------



## cookie125

Fabio what you have done is very VERY impressive. When I went to Brazil a couple years ago I got a lot of questions about archery due to a tattoo I have and it was really depressing to me to hear about how unfriendly the government is to archers and shooters due to the high taxes. While in Buzios I met a gentleman (with lots of money) who was taking archery lessons, and he just went nuts when he saw my tattoo and started asking lots of questions and thats when I found out that I was one of very few he knew who shot a bow due to most people there not being able to afford it. He was also excited to find out that I had gotten my then Brazilian girlfriend into bowhunting. It's a shame that the animal trafficking and poaching are where they are down there. Brazil has some very beautiful country and wildlife and its a shame people abuse it like they do.

Keep up your hard work on your bow, what you are doing is very impressive.


----------



## DaemonXR

Your work is impressive, hats down. I dont know what wood u use but did you considered to make laminated riser glued with epoxy resin under lot of pressure. It can be waay stronger than one piece riser!
Hack, you can even make your own action wood! It could look awesome 

Anyway very nice build.

Cheers


----------



## widow maker 223

It turned out exceptionally nice!!


----------



## fxdwgkd

Amazing bow you have made!!


----------



## JonnyDeath

I see the thread has gone cold but, I joined this forum just because of this thread.
I am an engineering student and if I haven't built one yet, I eventually will. 
While this post may bring me grief, Fabiomic have you mention cost nightmares due to import fees so I thought I would share since you have shared so much.

I will save your photos as a reference for the day I build my own.
I have a CNC mill so I am at a huge advantage 

Paracord, aka parachute cord, worked great as bow string on a simple recurve I made many years ago and a pistol crossbow I strung. 
On the pistol new vs old, the power seemed identical granted I did not meter it.

I hope to see you build more!


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox

Very impressive.


----------



## Hunter351

Great Job! That is Cool!


----------



## scubaseven

Very cool.


----------



## bgbowhunter

Id like to see how his latest bow turned out. Pretty neat. We complain about how companies build our bows. He just builds another and changes it.


----------



## GrayTech

Very cool bow. Looks like excellent workmanship. I'm in the process of making a set of diy binary cams and will be taking a similar route building a bow. Although not out of necessity as I already have several bows, I just wanted to see if it could be done. Filing the cam grooves by hand was not as easy as I thought, by its done. Now I'm working on the maths to determine the best position for the axle and shape and position of let off modules. Hope it looks as impressive when done.


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox

GrayTech you should start a new thread of your project. I'm sure there will be considerable interest.


----------



## staatscomm

Nothing but impressed Fabio. Looks to be very well crafted and engineered. Look forward to seeing your future designs.

Cheers.


----------



## cannonman

An awesome display of DIY engineering and fabricating. I am very impressed.


----------



## pinski79

well done


----------



## fabiomic

JonnyDeath said:


> I see the thread has gone cold but, I joined this forum just because of this thread.
> I am an engineering student and if I haven't built one yet, I eventually will.
> While this post may bring me grief, Fabiomic have you mention cost nightmares due to import fees so I thought I would share since you have shared so much.
> 
> I will save your photos as a reference for the day I build my own.
> I have a CNC mill so I am at a huge advantage
> 
> Paracord, aka parachute cord, worked great as bow string on a simple recurve I made many years ago and a pistol crossbow I strung.
> On the pistol new vs old, the power seemed identical granted I did not meter it.
> 
> I hope to see you build more!


Jonny, I'm out of time for new projects, ideas, I have many. 
Tools are essential for proper construction, I hope soon to see your creations!


----------



## fabiomic

GrayTech said:


> Very cool bow. Looks like excellent workmanship. I'm in the process of making a set of diy binary cams and will be taking a similar route building a bow. Although not out of necessity as I already have several bows, I just wanted to see if it could be done. Filing the cam grooves by hand was not as easy as I thought, by its done. Now I'm working on the maths to determine the best position for the axle and shape and position of let off modules. Hope it looks as impressive when done.


actually build something by hand is hard, I have a lot of trouble because I do not have the proper tools! 
I also would like to see your project.


----------



## fabiomic

scubaseven, hunter351, staatscomm, Cannonman, pinski79 thanks guys!


----------



## Glenn58

VERY...VERY...VERY COOL!!!!
Nicely done with what you had to work with! I'm IMPRESSED!!!


----------



## Mike_W

Looks great!!
Does your government charge taxes on gifts?
Im sure if you ever wanted a manufactured bow you could buy used for cheap off this website and have the seller ship it marked as a gift. Might be a way around taxes there and since it is second hand taxes are not required here. 
Some great bows setups for under $500!!


----------



## jlaudirt

Hi friend!
Have project of cams?

Se tiver os projetos e puder me mandar... manda pelo face mesmo!


----------



## fabiomic

**Hi friend!
Have project of cams?

Se tiver os projetos e puder me mandar... manda pelo face mesmo!**

Hello friend, register at arcobrasil forum, everything is there, from start to finish!


----------



## w8indq

Holy crap balls that things cool, if I didnt live so far away from you (new zealand) and I had a spare bow lying around id just ship it to you free, surely when can get something going for this man guys? Id be willing to pitch in $20 I know theres a 2013 pse stinger rts in the classifieds for $215.

Also fabio in new zealand wealso have ridiculous prices as shipping from the us is horrendous and then we have gst (goods and services tax) then store mark up making a bow like a chill r in a pro shop is $1600 we are just a bit luckier than you guys as our wages are a bit higher


----------



## gtownreb

Never again will i complain about a bow, this is freaking amazing man. I am just beside myself at not only the fact you did this but that you were able to see pictures of bows on the Internet and alter those concepts to fit the materials you have available. Not to mention the cams you made. ..i would love to see the second one with the legit cams in action


----------



## Sluggersetta901

Coolest thread I've ever seen on AT. You my friend are very talented. Very impressive. 

I'm in the steel business and if there are any pieces of flat bar you need in the future let me know. It may not be that heavy and expensive to ship and I'll take care of the cost. 

I would also be willing to pitch in for a bow.


----------



## Wldcat10

Whoa! That is bad *****! Great job on the bow!


----------



## sddpse

This is just plain awesome I love it! "To hell with em, Ill just MAKE one" Good for you!


----------



## BowtechOkie4498

Looks like a Mathews NOCAM.


----------



## fabiomic

BowtechOkie4498 said:


> Looks like a Mathews NOCAM.


My friend I also thought about it, but has no relationship, my level of work is not as evolved !! LOL


----------



## mtelkkiller

Youve got a lot of really strong lumber down their. What species did you use?


----------



## HOYT3065

BowtechOkie4498 said:


> Looks like a Mathews NOCAM.


Exactly what I gonna say....lol


----------



## fabiomic

mtelkkiller said:


> Youve got a lot of really strong lumber down their. What species did you use?


I used this:

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cambará_(árvore)


----------



## 13bonatter69

someone was comparing this to the Mathews no-cam. Well, I can honestly say I would much rather have this than a Mathews.


----------



## NYSBowman

BowtechOkie4498 said:


> Looks like a Mathews NOCAM.


And it's probably faster, too! 



j/k


----------



## biddz7x

fabiomic said:


> Good morning everyone, I´d like to share my homemade compound bow, I live in Brazil and here a good archery equipment has a very high cost due to federal taxes, the price doubles!! That's what motivated me to build my own equipment ... not quite ready, the strings are provisional and need to finish, which will end soon ...
> Thank you all ...


 sweet!! The riser and cam setup look just like the original prototype drawings of the mathews htr


----------



## biddz7x

fabiomic said:


> Good morning everyone, I´d like to share my homemade compound bow, I live in Brazil and here a good archery equipment has a very high cost due to federal taxes, the price doubles!! That's what motivated me to build my own equipment ... not quite ready, the strings are provisional and need to finish, which will end soon ...
> Thank you all ...


they may have got the idea from you lol


----------



## coxral

Overcome and adapt! Doesn't matter what country you're in the Gov't always wants a big piece of that pie! That is awesome work, congrats!


----------



## Gopherman

Tip of the cap, that is cool.


----------



## calihunter4

No, the no cam looks like Fabios bow.


----------

